# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Галерея знаков пополнилась!

## Холостяк

Галерея пополнилась!!!
Пополнилась моя коллекция знаков наших доблестных авиационных частей... И специально для Вас сфотографировал, оформил и разместил в "Галерею"... Проблема по размещению в подразделах, так как многие части делают неофициальные нагрудные знаки приурочивая их к юбилеям и носят как неофициальный нагрудный знак на повседневке. Поэтому есть проблемки по размещению - или к юбилейным или к неофициальным... Пришлось сортировать по своему усмотрению...
Есть оччччень красивые экземпляры!!! Заходите и наслаждайтесь просмотром!  Большенство в HQ качестве...

----------


## Холостяк

Добавил еще около тридцати знаков...

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня добавил еще около трех десятков знаков. На подходе еще будут...
Есть проблема, что не могу удалить свои старые, которые по качеству несколько хуже, но сейчас разместил получше качеством. Так что есть повторения...

Сейчас еще обратил внимание, что загрузил несколько знаков, которые уже были у AN-Z и в хорошем качестве, что мои оказались лишними. Извиняюсь...... Пытался убрать повтор, но не получается, что-то с функцией "удалить" не в порядке в галерее...

----------


## xerf

Не из Вашей ли галереи картинки? http://geraldyka-com.na.by/index.php...=Voennye_znaki

----------


## Холостяк

Нет.... Это видимо знаки того человека...
У меня они тоже есть, кроме крылышек космонавта, выставленного знака Воронежского инженерного...
Не выставляю их, так как уже есть они в галерее, чтоб повторов не было... Хотя повторы полностью избежать не удалось...

----------


## xerf

Не Ваша, так соседская, если то не сам гвардии капитан Рублёв... http://forums.airforce.ru/gallery/di...lbum=32&pos=21
http://forums.airforce.ru/gallery/th...s.php?album=32
http://forums.airforce.ru/gallery/di...lbum=32&pos=23

----------


## Холостяк

Возможно.

Сейчас еще добавил десять знаков, вчера их только сфотографировал...

----------


## Анатолий

День добрый.
Знаки классности моего отца. Поместил их вместе с удостоверением, т.к. они интереснее смотрятся. Мне так кажется. Я уже как-то предлагал, чтоб по возможности, размещали знаки с какой-нибудь минимальной информацией. Если смотрит человек мало сведущий в этом вопросе, что б узнал больше.  
С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## xerf

Но тут-то: http://geraldyka-com.na.by/index.php...=Voennye_znaki стыренное? Или тоже Ваше?

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас добавил еще два красивых редких знака... Первый ГЛИЦевский запостил повторно, так как первый раз получился плохого качества и сейчас перефоткал... Другой знак 790 Виленского ИАП Хотилово... Красавцы!!!!
Скоро еще запощу несколько красавчиков...

----------


## Холостяк

С меня еще три нагрудных знака....

----------


## Холостяк

Добавил Памятный знак от ГК ВВС РФ...

----------


## Антон

А что случилось с галереей?Я никак не могу туда зайти :Confused:

----------


## Холостяк

> А что случилось с галереей?Я никак не могу туда зайти


Вроде все работает без проблем....

----------


## Антон

> Вроде все работает без проблем....


Чет у меня не заходится...
Холостяк,если вам не трудно,вы могли бы выложить сдесь на форуме,фотки шевронов вертолётных полков(если есть)?

----------


## Холостяк

> Чет у меня не заходится...
> Холостяк,если вам не трудно,вы могли бы выложить сдесь на форуме,фотки шевронов вертолётных полков(если есть)?


Сожалею... У меня только один вертолетный шеврон...
Вот прямая ссылка на него, попробуйте запустить:
http://forums.airforce.ru/gallery/di...423&fullsize=1

----------


## rafik888

Пополнил галлерею памятным знаком о 45 летии 27ГИАП, было это в 1985 г.

----------


## muk33

> Чет у меня не заходится...
> Холостяк,если вам не трудно,вы могли бы выложить сдесь на форуме,фотки шевронов вертолётных полков(если есть)?


Для Антона шеврон 830 оквлп а для Холостяка (не увидел в его коллекции) знак "летчик-испытатель ВВС" (ГЛИЦ и Управления начальника вооружения), утв Пр.ГК ВВС в 2000г, и знак об окончании Центра подготовки летчиков-испытателей ВВС (утвержден в 1974 году)

----------


## Usik

Обнаружил у друга вот такой значек. Сам друг и никто из его родственников отношения к авиации не имеет, скажите что это за значек и за что он давался?

----------


## Холостяк

> Обнаружил у друга вот такой значек. Сам друг и никто из его родственников отношения к авиации не имеет, скажите что это за значек и за что он давался?




Учреждён Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР в июне 1947 г. 
Знаком награждались особо отличившиеся рядовые и сержанты Военно-Воздушных Сил и авиации ПВО, которые отлично знали и берегли присвоенное оружие и боевую технику, выделялись примерной дисциплиной и достигли отличного мастерства по своей специальности. 

Знак вручался один раз в год, после подведения итогов боевой и политической подготовки. 

Знак изготовлялся из жёлтого металла с применением эмалевого покрытия, и оксидирования. Знак (значок) существует одного типа и имеет как минимум две разновидности.

----------

